# Which game's sequel are you guys most intrested in?



## soumya (Feb 27, 2006)

I would just like to know which sequel are you guy's waiting for?I am waitng for Max Payne 3,GTA(After SA),HALF LIFE 3,Cricket 2006,Far Cry Instincts,Mafia 2!!!


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 28, 2006)

*Far Cry 2* (Next Year I suppose.. on Crytek Engine 2. Obviously CRISIS will be releasing l8r this year)

*UT 2007* L8r this year.

Both 4 PC !!!!


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 28, 2006)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> *Far Cry 2* (Next Year I suppose.. on Crytek Engine 2. Obviously CRISIS will be releasing l8r this year)
> 
> *UT 2007* L8r this year.
> 
> Both 4 PC !!!!



Me tooo !   By the way, I would also like the sequence for F.E.A.R. which is now a working title. Half Life 3 someone said, which is in fact Half Life 2: Episode 1 releasing on 24th April, 2006.  8) Cheers.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Feb 28, 2006)

Max Payne 3 
Hitman 4


----------



## Hells_Fury (Feb 28, 2006)

Im waiting for The Elder Scrolls IV - Oblivion.


----------



## MysticHalo (Feb 28, 2006)

UT 2k7 of course   
And may be even LOTR-Battle for Middle earth 2 this month !

And hey, who said UT is gonna be launched later this year....is the date decided or r u just guessing up ? :roll:


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Feb 28, 2006)

I am waiting for two sequels:
Halo 3 on the Xbox 360
The Sequel to Farcry: Instincts on the current Xbox


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 28, 2006)

Crysis ..... Stalker : Oblivion .....  ....


----------



## vigneshnm (Feb 28, 2006)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> . Half Life 3 someone said, which is in fact Half Life 2: Episode 1 releasing on 24th April, 2006.  8) Cheers.



its actually half life2:aftermath


----------



## susk21 (Feb 28, 2006)

MAX PAYNE 3 man!!!!
And "MysticHalo" LOTR-Battle for Middle earth 2 is out!!


----------



## bharat (Feb 28, 2006)

nfs sequal


----------



## pickster (Feb 28, 2006)

Max Payne 3
GTA
Prince of Persia
Splinter Cell Double Agent


----------



## thetopcyborg (Feb 28, 2006)

Raw vs. Smackdown 2007(probably) for PC
Age Of Empires IV
Age Of Mythology(any other expansion or a whole new Age Of Mythology II)
Unreal Tournament 2007


----------



## soumya (Feb 28, 2006)

max payne 3 is on the list of most guys.gr8 work,max!!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 28, 2006)

Legacy of Kain series and Halo3


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 28, 2006)

Definitely Battle for middle earth II (relesing on 3rd March) and Elder Scrolls III Oblivion and Also Godfather


----------



## moshel (Feb 28, 2006)

LOTR:BME
GTA
NFS(always waiting for a new one)
FIFA: World cup 2006
Fifa street 2(its gonna release for pc too this time)


----------



## thadhanihemant (Mar 1, 2006)

i m waiting for medal of honor airborne & mp3
see this link

*www.ea.com/official/moh/europeanassault/us/editorial.jsp?src=airborne_announcement


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 2, 2006)

UT2007!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and ya... max payne3 ... wud be interesting ... ; )) ...

and far cry ... umm.. DX10 based.. wil have to change hardware to play it satisfactorily..  :-< ... sigh..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 2, 2006)

For me, it will be:

Farcry Instincts, if available for the PC
Half-Life2: episode1
Halo3, if available for the PC
Civilization-V
Age of Empires IV
Splinter cell Double Agent, PC version.


----------



## nix (Mar 2, 2006)

for me its'll be splinter cell double agent.


----------



## chiralvandal (Mar 2, 2006)

its cricket 2006


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 2, 2006)

GRAND THEFT AUTO


----------



## soumya (Mar 3, 2006)

wat abt doom 4??


----------



## coolendra (Mar 4, 2006)

A sequel for Need for Speed ........

one for HALO

& 1 for MAx PAyne !!!!!!1


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2006)

I would like to see Fahrenheit 2....they left many questions unanswered in the 1st game.

Mafia 2 as and when they manage to get together a team.

Freedom Fighters 2...the 1st part was superb and really warrents a sequel. Wonder what's stopping them.

Hitman: Bloodmoney...can't wait for it to come out, especially after the dissapointment of Contracts.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm waitin for half-life 2 aftermath using the improved textures of lost coast ., Shud see Gordon Freeman in action


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 4, 2006)

=>FAR CRY...loved this one
=> Hitman ....contracts was too short and boring...
=> Freedom Fighters
=> Max payne
=> COD3


----------



## soumya (Mar 4, 2006)

i wud luv to play pe6!!!


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey soumya me too  loved PES5 and now on i guess i will never play ea's FIFA after amazing experience i am having  with PES version..


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Mar 4, 2006)

Splinter Cell Double Agent
ANY WWE GAME (FOR PS2 OR PC)
Age Of Empires IV 
Age Of Mythology
Unreal Tournament 2007


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 4, 2006)

Err Age of Mythology??did you mean RON.. Rise of legends??:roll:


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2006)

Ya ctrl_alt_del is right

Definitely w8ing fr Fahrenheit a.k.a Indigo Prophecy 2
And Knights of The Old Republic 3
and of kourse Double Agent
Was waiting for BFME II but turned out to be a disappointment


----------



## baccilus (Mar 5, 2006)

What's Pes?


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 6, 2006)

Pro Evolution Soccer


----------



## ashlyn (Mar 8, 2006)

My most awaited game is Half life 3...hope they dont take as much time to make it as they took to make half life 2 after HL-1 was released..
The other game I am looking forward for is No One Lives Forever-3


----------



## soumya (Mar 12, 2006)

wat abt mafia 2?


----------



## insanekiller (Mar 13, 2006)

*TES Mania*

TES4 Oblivion
TES3 Mwd was the best RPG till date
(  Defy me and die  )
UT whatever
AOM 2
Damn i will die to git ma hands on AOM2 when and if it is released
any info on AOM2 plz tell me plz


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 13, 2006)

There are two sequels I like the most--Strategy and Racing.Out of strategy ,I like Age of Mythology and out of racing,I like NFS Underground 2(I haven't yet played NFS:MW).I even like RPG games.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Mar 14, 2006)

am waitin for nothing here.
am just playing all the best games
n when the sequels come,i play them.


----------



## Arthas (Mar 14, 2006)

warcraft 4 and a all new counter strike


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 15, 2006)

AOE 4 
Rise of Nations 2
Rise of Legends Expansion
Sims 3
Roller Coaster Tycoon 4
Tycoon City NY 2
Civ 4
Fifa 2007
Far cry 2
A good cricket game
A good pc wrestling game


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh man when is March 20 gonna come
Oblivion Will rise


----------



## blackleopard92 (Mar 18, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> AOE 4
> 
> A good cricket game



The Cricket project dec 06

The finest being built.


----------



## soumya (Mar 23, 2006)

wat abt RAW 2 for PC??


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 23, 2006)

Jagged Alliance 3 and Resident Evil 4


----------



## siriusb (Mar 23, 2006)

April 17 isn't coming sooner for me. That's when the sequel to the best adventure game releases. *Dreamfall: The Longest Journey.*


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 24, 2006)

caesar 4 , i am waiting 
wolfenstein- quake wars - waiting for u too


----------



## casanova (Mar 24, 2006)

Rise of Nations
Age of Empires
Diablo
Warcraft


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

Waiting for hitman blood money : hitman 4

Cant simply wait to get my hands wet with blood


Also Max Payne : May be some good fortune for him this time


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 28, 2006)

I am waiting for:
Half life 2 : Aftermath   
Halo 3  
Max Payne 3
Half Life 3  

Maybe all of them will run on my config. I hope so  
Yvasram wrote 





> AOE 4
> Rise of Nations 2
> Rise of Legends Expansion
> Sims 3
> ...



Are AOE4 & Rise of Nations 2 really coming  . If it's true then its awesome


----------



## soumya (Mar 28, 2006)

i think a sequel to fear would do justice...


----------



## xbonez (Mar 10, 2007)

bharat said:
			
		

> nfs sequal


 same here


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 10, 2007)

Dreamfall 2


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

1. Indigo Prophecy
2. Command & Conquer:- Red Alert
3. Act of War.
4. Road Rash.


----------



## krates (Mar 10, 2007)

_*Max Payne 3
Hitman 5
Fifa 08
Grand Theft Auto Liberty Cities Stories For P.c
Spiderman 3*_

_ And There Patches,Addons,Cheats,tips And Finally Updates_


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> _*Max Payne 3
> Hitman 5
> Fifa 08
> Grand Theft Auto Liberty Cities Stories For P.c
> ...



_*Max Payne 3 :- *_*It will never come. Because the IP is sold and max payne 2 is the end.*_*
Hitman 5 :-*_* It will come soon. By next year.*_*
Fifa 08 :- *_*Definately.*_*
Grand Theft Auto Liberty Cities Stories For P.c :-*_* Never it will come for pc.*_*
Spiderman 3 :- *_*PC version of the game will be released when the movie is going to get released.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2007)

_*Half-Life 3* :-_*It will never come as HL2 episodes are considered as HL3

*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> _*Half-Life 3* :-_*It will never come as HL2 episodes are considered as HL3
> 
> *



Loool. Right about HL EP.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2007)

halo 2..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 10, 2007)

Crysis 99


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 10, 2007)

Whatever may or may not release but I will be V.v.v.v happy if MAFIA 2 comes..
 Other than that:
Hitman 5
Prince of persia : A new story..A new sequel..
IGI 3 [IGI 2 was the first stealth action based game I played...]
James Bond : PC VERSION..  
Though they have released Evrything or nothing and other one after nightfire..Its only for consoles..


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 10, 2007)

Are u nuts F.E.A.R is the one all should be waiting for
__________
And yes hard rock i think you played mafia


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Whatever may or may not release but I will be V.v.v.v happy if MAFIA 2 comes..
> Other than that:
> Hitman 5
> * Prince of persia : A new story..A new sequel..*
> ...



Assassin Creed is coming .


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2007)

I wish we have Quake V, I really loved Quake IV, and PREY II as well.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> I wish we have Quake V, I really loved Quake IV, and PREY II as well.



Yea prey 2 is coming. No idea about Quake 5 has there is going to be enemy terrority:- Quake wars.


----------



## neelakantankk (Mar 10, 2007)

GTA


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2007)

prey 2
Silent Hill 5
Doom 4
Mafia 2
POP 4
The Suffering 3
Condemned 2


----------



## Stalker (Mar 10, 2007)

crysis, assasins creed, ut3, halo2


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 10, 2007)

=>*NFS MW 2* (with Simulation Class handling [as option] & Heavy DAMAGE) [like NFS-Porsche Unleashed]

=>Mafia 2

=>GTR3 (with more advanced 3D car/model texture).

=>*GTA Liberty, Vice & San Andreas* [PC exclusive] (all cities in One GAME)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 10, 2007)

I will be rooting for Mafia 2, Freedom Fighters 2 and prolly something from the stable of Indigo Prophecy. I know a sequel wont be possible but then something on the lines of IP will be cool. Wonder if Hard Rain comes under the same category.


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 10, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Assassin Creed is coming .


Yeah..I have seen trailers..Its another MUST HAVE game for SWORD GAME lovers like us..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> I will be rooting for Mafia 2, Freedom Fighters 2 and prolly something from the stable of Indigo Prophecy. I know a sequel wont be possible but then something on the lines of IP will be cool. Wonder if *Hard Rain* comes under the same category.



It is Heavy Rain. . 

Welcome Back.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> =>*NFS MW 2* (with Simulation Class handling [as option] & Heavy DAMAGE) [like NFS-Porsche Unleashed]



MW....yes thats another Game I loved a lot.......definately worth a sequal


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Thunderbird...been outta touch, thats why the mistake.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Thanks Thunderbird...been outta touch, thats why the mistake.



No Problemo. You are forgiven .


----------



## kirangp (Mar 12, 2007)

I would really love to see Freedom Force 3,No One Lives Forever 3,Transport Tycoon 2...Star Wars Republic Commando(I really loved this game)Icewind Dale 3,Baldur's Gate 3,DUKE NUKEM FOREVER(hope it gets released b4 I die)..some very good matrix action game with all moves & stuff(both games sucked & didnt do any justice to Matrix series)...And I want a racing game like Hot Pursuit 2(with real life cars with POLICE,not the customizable crap from Underground series till Carbon..I hate this crap)


----------



## Shrut_Xen (Mar 12, 2007)

I have three words:---Aliens vs Predator 3


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 12, 2007)

Half Life
Far Cry
BIA- Highway to Hell. 
F1 latest version.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 12, 2007)

I really wonder if you guys know what is the meaning of sequel .


----------



## faraaz (Mar 13, 2007)

Tekken 6
Final Fantasy XIII ... once these are out, I can finally buy my PS3!!!

PS: @Hardrock: Dude...the Prince of Persia sequel you are looking for...ASSASSIN'S CREED!! Different characters, different setting but the gameplay...oh my GOD the gameplay!!!!!


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

Prince Of Persia and HItman


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 14, 2007)

COD  3 i havent played it yet.
GTA Liberty.


----------



## desh2s (Mar 15, 2007)

need for speed and IGI
Project IGI and IGI 2 both are very good


----------



## Adhip007 (Mar 15, 2007)

GTA,
Max payne 3
& Mafia 2 (if any)


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 15, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I really wonder if you guys know what is the meaning of sequel .


 
You r right

these people are just posting
GameName Version+1


----------



## chicha (Mar 15, 2007)

max payne 3
half life 2 episode 2,3


----------



## mandar5 (Mar 17, 2007)

half life 3 and marvel ultimate alliance 2 if it is     released ,fear 2.


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 18, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> You r right
> 
> these people are just posting
> GameName Version+1


then why dont you tell us what u mean by a sequel dude.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 18, 2007)

A sequel is where the story is continued from the point where the previous game left off. Here we are seeing game names where a sequel is difficult to make, if not entirely possible. Case in point will be Max Payne and PoP. While Max Payne 2 tied of all the loose ends, making it difficult to pick up the story again, PoP cannot and shouldn't be made into a sequel. Its one of the few games that ended the triology in style. Continuing the story would be foolhardy and I am sure Ubisoft isin't going to do that. What they are doing is another PoP game with new character and new story line.

I am not saying that I am know-all. Even I myself have mentioned some games in this very thread that wouldn't come under the sequel category. There is no need to get all worked about it.


----------



## harpoon (Mar 24, 2007)

Max Payne 3 - count me in.
Any news of sequel to "Return to Castle wolfeinstein"?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 24, 2007)

harpoon said:
			
		

> Max Payne 3 - count me in.
> Any news of sequel to *"Return to Castle wolfeinstein*"?



Id software have plans to make the second version.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 26, 2007)

I think Ctrl_Alt_Del replied ur query successfully 
no need of any add on by me


----------



## din4204u (Mar 26, 2007)

i m waiting for half life 2 episode 2......it will rock me...


----------

